# Rhubarb stalks and leaves



## northerndancer (May 3, 2005)

I am just wondering if rabbits can eat rhubarbleaves or stalks safely? I have lots in the garden so it would be handyif they could. But havent given them any yet and wont unless anyoneelse has used it or knows it is safe.

If any has given rhubarb to their bunny could you let me know? Thank you

ND


----------



##  (May 3, 2005)

No Leaves they aretoxic , stems I wouldnt dareguess unless it is listed onthe safe list I wouldavoid them now lets see where did i putthe safe list . 

when i find it again i willpost the link. grrrrrrrrrrrsilly computer .


----------



## northerndancer (May 3, 2005)

Thanks gypsy.

I wont feed them stalks either just in case.

ND


----------



## JimD (May 3, 2005)

Leaves are toxic...I wouldn't offer stalks either (IMO)

....here's the link from the Cheat Sheethttp://www.adoptarabbit.com/articles/toxic.html



*:~)* Jim


----------



## cirrustwi (May 3, 2005)

I agree with everyone else, I think that's a no.

Jen


----------

